# Occupancy Limits



## goaline3 (Jun 16, 2017)

Do HGVC resorts strictly enforce occupancy limits? I have some young kids and 1 bedrooms would typically work for us, but don't want to get somewhere and not be let in.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick1963 (Jun 17, 2017)

Goaline3, this is an old question.  It's not Hilton but law that sets the limit.
I will bet that some did not observe it.  It's said you may have to go out immediately,
once Hilton finds occupancy limit is broken.  No one here recommend that you should
stay in one bedroom with your family.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 17, 2017)

SOME young kids? Is that what you put down in your 1040 Income Tax return?

I have resort where a STUDIO allows 2 people and another resort which allows 4 people. If you are booking stay or buying, call the resort first.


----------



## Jason245 (Jun 17, 2017)

goaline3 said:


> Do HGVC resorts strictly enforce occupancy limits? I have some young kids and 1 bedrooms would typically work for us, but don't want to get somewhere and not be let in....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As part of your reservation agreement you have to indicate how many people are going to be In the room (that includes babies). Exceed that limit and you run the risk of being evicted.  You may get away with it some times and you may get kicked out mid stay(or even refused a key entirely ) with your points for that stay being forfeit. 

Being "homeless" on a vacation might be a fun family story you and the family can talk about for years.  



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Helios (Jun 17, 2017)

Out of curiosity, how often do people get kicked out?  

I am at the point that I need to get two rooms at hotels or two bedroom units, which is perfectly fine.  The days of getting rooms with two double beds are gone.  My problem is that we have a 15 yr old girl and 11 yr old boy.  They don't want to be in the same room.  So, we have the option of forcing them to sleep toghether or have a boys and girls rooms.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 17, 2017)

HGVC does not have hall monitors who watch how many peep come+go.
Unless you displayed your crew at check-in, you prolly could get away with it.
However, noisy neighbors may complain about the racket your rug-rats create.

.


----------



## Jason245 (Jun 17, 2017)

Helios said:


> Out of curiosity, how often do people get kicked out?
> 
> I am at the point that I need to get two rooms at hotels or two bedroom units, which is perfectly fine.  The days of getting rooms with two double beds are gone.  My problem is that we have a 15 yr old girl and 11 yr old boy.  They don't want to be in the same room.  So, we have the option of forcing them to sleep toghether or have a boys and girls rooms.


I have gotten 2br units that have 1 king in 1 room and 2 queens or double beds in another and of course sofa bed. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick1963 (Jun 17, 2017)

Helios said:


> Out of curiosity, how often do people get kicked out?



I thought some incidents were reported at this BBS.  Maybe I am wrong.  And I would say very few.  
But as I have seen responses to this occupancy limit question, some are easy-going and others are very strict.  
Neighbors may report their findings to the front desk.  Personally I do not want to spend my vacation, facing 
any risk of losing my accommodation.  

Here is a excerpt from the club rule and you could notice that HGVC denies its responsibility to check the status of guests
or they say they are not counting the number of guests because it's your responsibility.

Occupancy Restrictions. Each resort
establishes occupancy restrictions for specific
accommodations. Information concerning
the recommended and maximum number
of occupants per unit type, available checkin
days and restrictions on the minimum
number of nights per reservation is available
at club.hiltongrandvacations.com. Failure to
abide by occupancy restrictions may result
in additional charges or denial of access. 
Subject to applicable law, no pets, other
than service animals, are allowed at Affiliated
Resorts managed by Hilton Grand Vacations 
Management, LLC. Affiliated Resorts are
private property. As such, the Club reserves
the right to restrict access to any persons;
however, the Club has no obligation, duty
or other requirement to screen or otherwise
confirm the status of guests or prospective
guests.


----------



## jestme (Jun 17, 2017)

Maverick1963 said:


> Goaline3, this is an old question.  It's not Hilton but law that sets the limit.
> I will bet that some did not observe it.  It's said you may have to go out immediately,
> once Hilton finds occupancy limit is broken.  No one here recommend that you should
> stay in one bedroom with your family.


Unless you get ridiculous with the people count, it isn't the law. The same studios from an HGVC resort is also as hotel rooms on Hilton.com, and the ones with 2 double beds can have 4 people. A number of resorts don't have elevator issues, so that can't be a problem, and


----------



## Luanne (Jun 17, 2017)

jestme said:


> Unless you get ridiculous with the people count, it isn't the law. The same studios from an HGVC resort is also as hotel rooms on Hilton.com, and the ones with 2 double beds can have 4 people. A number of resorts don't have elevator issues, so that can't be a problem, and


It may not be the law, but a resort can still enforce it.  Trying to fight it, saying it's not law won't get you far.

Put it this way.  A resort, hotel, etc., has the right to have an occupancy limit.  They also have the right to enforce it. Whether they do, or not, may depend on a lot of factors.  Personally, I wouldn't try to push it.

Interesting article from a few years back:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/06/28/AR2010062803390.html


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 17, 2017)

I have occupancy limits in my DAY JOB. It is the state FIRE CODE which controls what that number is. In my state, it begins with the square foot of the sleeping area. I have 2 bdr units with 3 person limit. And I have 2bdr units with 4 persons. 

And there is NO WAY I am going to sign a contract for MORE people to be on the lease than that state fire code allows.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 17, 2017)

There are a few places that give out wristbands for pool access.  Kings' Land does this.  You can only get a band for the maximum amount of people ALLOWED in the unit.  

So do you not let someone in your party use the pool complex?

I wouldn't want to get all the way to Hawaii and find out I could not stay OR that we could not all use the pool.  

There is always someone who thinks the rules don't apply to them. If an infant only I am likely OK with, as they are not tasking the pool and infrastructure the resort has in place by having more people than expected.  But I have had a neighbor who would pack 8 kids with air mattresses on the floor in a room that the occupancy limit was 2, and demand access to all the facilities for everyone too.


----------



## davidvel (Jun 17, 2017)

For a great read, check out this thread: Kicked-out-of-resort-because-of-occupancy-rules-exceeded.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 17, 2017)

For wristband limits (not that I endorse this), take turns at the pool.
Showing up with your entire entourage in the lobby is not a good idea.
It only takes one slip-up (or complaint) to end up on the street.

.


----------



## Jason245 (Jun 17, 2017)

davidvel said:


> For a great read, check out this thread: Kicked-out-of-resort-because-of-occupancy-rules-exceeded.


Forgot about that one.  Fun fun fun.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Libbyelsie (Apr 30, 2018)

vacationhopeful said:


> I have occupancy limits in my DAY JOB. It is the state FIRE CODE which controls what that number is. In my state, it begins with the square foot of the sleeping area. I have 2 bdr units with 3 person limit. And I have 2bdr units with 4 persons.
> 
> And there is NO WAY I am going to sign a contract for MORE people to be on the lease than that state fire code allows.



I attended a timeshare presentation last Monday and bought a one-week platinum studio in Las Vegas.  I asked the seller several times about the fact that we have 2 kids, and would 4 people be allowed in a studio?  She assured me it would be fine!

Looking through the documents more closely afterwards, I found that the occupancy limit was 2 people in a studio, so my family would never be allowed to legally stay in the timeshare together without paying for an upgrade.  I started looking around, found this forum, and was fortunate to send the rescission paperwork in time!

Thank you all!


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 30, 2018)

Libbyelsie said:


> I attended a timeshare presentation last Monday and bought a one-week platinum studio in Las Vegas.  I asked the seller several times about the fact that we have 2 kids, and would 4 people be allowed in a studio?  She assured me it would be fine!...I started looking around, found this forum, and was fortunate to send the rescission paperwork in time!



Congratulations on rescinding in time!
HGVC is a good TS system - very flexible and generally, consumer-friendly,
But its sales-weasels are like lying dogs everywhere. Don't believe a word.
Buying resale saves you a ton of $$, and you can bypass these clowns.

.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Apr 30, 2018)

jestme said:


> Unless you get ridiculous with the people count, it isn't the law. The same studios from an HGVC resort is also as hotel rooms on Hilton.com, and the ones with 2 double beds can have 4 people. A number of resorts don't have elevator issues, so that can't be a problem, and



I have been in a Studio in the Elara and the Flamingo in Las Vegas and I could see squeezing 4 people in that room for a few nights using the sofa bed, however, I have been in the Studio in the Lagoon Tower and there isn't even a sofa bed and I wouldn't think of trying to put more than two people in that room.  In fact I was in the Penthouse 2471 room one time and I wouldn't even put 2 people in that room again.


----------



## jestme (May 3, 2018)

Tamaradarann said:


> I have been in a Studio in the Elara and the Flamingo in Las Vegas and I could see squeezing 4 people in that room for a few nights using the sofa bed, however, I have been in the Studio in the Lagoon Tower and there isn't even a sofa bed and I wouldn't think of trying to put more than two people in that room.  In fact I was in the Penthouse 2471 room one time and I wouldn't even put 2 people in that room again.


One of the two layouts for studios in the Lagoon has a king, it's the one right next to the elevator,the other layout across the hall has two 'doubles'.


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 3, 2018)

jestme said:


> One of the two layouts for studios in the Lagoon has a king, it's the one right next to the elevator,the other layout across the hall has two 'doubles'.



That is true.  However, I must throw out some personal experiences and current preferences.  First of all I am 5'3 and 120 pounds and my husband is 6'0" and 175 pounds so we are not large people.  My husband and I met in 1975.  We were both married before, and after a short time dating we started to live together.  We were so enamored with each other that we could sleep together in a single twin bed and be happy.  After we got married we sleep in a double bed that I had from my first marriage and were very happy for a number of years.  Finally we decided to upgrade to a Queen Bed to give us more room and it felt like the bed was huge.  As the years went by the Queen Bed doesn't seem quite as big.  When we vacation we desire a King Bed to have a very comfortable sleep together.  

To summarize, we no longer would consider two double beds as sufficient bedding for 4 people!  I guess HGVC agrees.


----------

